# Vernon County



## mbmorel (Apr 20, 2014)

There up here found 228 today


----------



## mbmorel (Apr 20, 2014)

Found122 more on Sunday 4/20/14


----------



## mbmorel (Apr 20, 2014)

Found 114 more Monday 4/21/14


----------

